# good freshwater berley



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

okay so im trying sweetwater fishing tommorrow and would like to know a good berley for yellow belly, murray cod and redfin

pls reply fast as i want my chances multiplied to the max for my first time freshwater fishing 

im so exsited


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Go yabbying, catch a bunch, cook em up, eat the good bits and mulch what's left. Add some flour and water, make a stinking slurry of if and put it in a berley bag. Worked really well for redfin for me a few years back, but of course, you should probably save a few yabbies for bait  Chopped up worms will work as well (using worms for bait) and maggots is also effective.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm I dont use berley from a yak, few times I have resulted in nada... Tried trolling lures from Genji yet?

When I was younger we used to go freshwater fishing from the bank and used catfood ( Wet and dry ), try punching a few holes in a can of Whiskas and chuck in the water a few metres from the bank ( Rope tied onto can, cans disposed of properly once finished ), throw small amounts of dry catfood biscuits around the area your fishing or get some chicken pellet feed and use a berley bucket ( Will attract Carp eventually if dispersed properly ).

Id say 5th's Yabby mention would be the best, but if you just want a quick soloution and can only spare the small expense then go the catfood... I would not try this in small rivers, only in the larger bodies of water like Lake Burley Griffin ( Please dont ask me what brand or flavour though, I doubt it matters too much ).


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

whats a good freshwater fish to put in my waterfeature(2m x2m x300deep).


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cheap bag of Black and Gold breadcrumbs. Mix with enough water to clump it together, but not so much as to make it sticky. The idea is that you want to chuck it out in golfball size blobs and have it break up when it hits the water, with the larger bits of crumb floating down, and a cloud of the finer stuff spreading out. To this basic mix you can add bits of whatever you're using for bait, if you're using bait e.g. worms, corn, cheese etc. A tablespoon or two of brown sugar seems to help attracting carp if that's what you're after. Chuck a blob in at regular intervals, perhaps every 20 minutes. If your bait is worms and they're in soil or compost, a bit of that chucked in from time to time can work as well.

For carp in Lake Burley Griffin I use stale English muffins, finely chopped, with a tablespoon of brown sugar for every 2 muffins. I then use a bit of muffin for bait. This seems to attract smaller redfin, too.

This is as much as I do for freshwater (I'm a lazy bugger), but there are lots of refinements. Do google searches on "groundbait recipes" for the English approach, and "chum recipes" for the American.

Happy fishing


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

dry weetbix was always a winner for me, in fresh and salt. just crush them and throw them out onto the surface. it floats for a bit, then sinks slowly. and is fine enough not to be bothered by birds. use as many as you feel are necessary.

in salt, use weetbix, an old loaf of bread, can of wet catfood, eggs and tuna oil (variations occur in all ingredients due to availability) - absolute magic.

i have recently found prawn burley from Anaconda (only place ive seen it) and it was magic.


----------

